# Area 51 Declassified



## Dame (May 19, 2011)

A very good friend and long-time neighbor of mine just sent me an email about this. His dad, Hugh Slater, was the commander of Area 51 in the 1960s and is interviewed during the program.

Looks like it will air first on Sunday, May 22 on the National Geographic channel.



> It's the most famous military installation in the world, yet it doesn't officially exist. Area 51-- a site for covert Cold War operations-- has long been a magnet for crackpots, conspiracy theorists, and the overly curious. While there may not be truth to the rumors that Area 51 is a haven for UFOs and extraterrestrials, its clear that our government has been up to something in Area 51 for decades, and it turns out there is a kernel of truth to even some of the wildest speculation. Underground tunnels Hidden enemy aircraft Secret government UFO files Now, after years of silence, for the first time Area 51 insiders spill their secrets and reveal whats really been going on inside the most secretive place on earth.
> 
> Read more: http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/when-aliens-attack/4968/Overview#tab-Overview#ixzz1MqwxB280


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2011)

Fucking great.

Lets open all our files!


----------



## Chopstick (May 19, 2011)

Dont worry T, area 52 is still classified.


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Dont worry T, area 52 is still classified.



My underpants are officially 'area 55' so I'm getting nervous, Ike lied to me!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2011)

I think you mean "bought in 55."

As for Groom. Interesting base. It's a test base, UAVs, foreign tech, new tech, that sort of thing. Cool stuff but no UFOs or that shit. It looks like they're flying Sukhoi/s and a MiG29 out there at the moment.

All very interesting for an aircraft geek like myself.


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2011)

Geek = Cock Lover...


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2011)

It always comes back to the dick for you, doesn't it.


----------



## Florida173 (May 19, 2011)

what difference does it make when the world is going to end on the 21st?


----------



## Headshot (May 20, 2011)

"Declassified" is a broad and sweeping term, but most often a very narrowly alligned bit of terminology to passify people who can't just be happy with being the sheep they really are.


----------



## Ravage (May 20, 2011)

Stealth Little Bird helicopters in Area 51 - fuck yeah!


----------



## Nasty (May 20, 2011)

They had to declassify it; Frank did, after all, escape.


----------



## Manolito (May 20, 2011)

Nasty that was good enough to cause spray on the puter.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 20, 2011)

Nasty said:


> They had to declassify it; Frank did, after all, escape.



The only place that would take him after that was San Fran... 

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (May 22, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> The only place that would take him after that was San Fran...
> 
> LL



Sanctuary city...


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 22, 2011)

Should be an interesting show.. wish I had cable... :-/

Either way though I don't think any of the SAPs will be declassified. I'd hope not anyway.


----------



## Teufel (May 22, 2011)

pardus said:


> My underpants are officially 'area 55' so I'm getting nervous, Ike lied to me!



I don't know how many times I have to tell you Pardus, 55 millimeters might sound impressive in non metric countries but it's only a hair above 2 inches.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 22, 2011)

Teufel said:


> I don't know how many times I have to tell you Pardus, 55 millimeters might sound impressive in non metric countries but it's only a hair above 2 inches.



I think the "area 55" is the ballpark figure for how old he is.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 22, 2011)

Teufel said:


> I don't know how many times I have to tell you Pardus, 55 millimeters might sound impressive in non metric countries but it's only a hair above 2 inches.



BAHAHAHAHAHA! Win!


----------

